# looking for painters/helpers



## mrwigglezdj (May 11, 2008)

I'm needing some help maybe 3-4 able bodied people to paint and do carpentry.
I have gobbs of work from Pensacola to ftwalton needing done. Work is semi full time for now but has ups and diwns.
No drinking or drugs on the job . Phone junkies need not apply.must have own transportation and be able to work with others and be productive alone.
Pay depends on experience . And proven abilties . All pay is in check form and 1099 at end of the year 
And I'm needing help yesterday


----------



## robbiewoodcutter (Jun 30, 2011)

please tell me how to get in touch with you,i can start right now.or if you want call me Rob Hicks at 850-855-1529


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Call me Josh 850-361-5910


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

mrwigglezdj said:


> I'm needing some help maybe 3-4 able bodied people to paint and do carpentry.
> I have gobbs of work from Pensacola to ftwalton needing done. Work is semi full time for now but has ups and diwns.
> No drinking or drugs on the job . Phone junkies need not apply.must have own transportation and be able to work with others and be productive alone.
> Pay depends on experience . And proven abilties . All pay is in check form and 1099 at end of the year
> And I'm needing help yesterday


Hard to have more than one phone junkie on the job and get anything done, lmao. Just fkin with ya. Bump for some good work, good luck fellas, he is a slave driver, lol. Not really, lol


----------



## robbiewoodcutter (Jun 30, 2011)

so i guess this is fake.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Well, I didn't respond to this one but I have responded to countless on craigs list. Never, not once, have ANY of the posters EVER replied with so much as a "thank for responding but.................." Not one peep from them, ever.

Rick


----------



## mrwigglezdj (May 11, 2008)

I'm sorry fellas , not a fake posting just over whelmed .
Josh and Rob ill ve calling,as soon as I make it back to Milton don't have cell service on 87 and yellow river.


----------



## robbiewoodcutter (Jun 30, 2011)

ill be waiting,thanks for letting us know whats up


----------



## grassbed hunter (Apr 6, 2008)

did u get my pm and r u still looking help


----------



## mrwigglezdj (May 11, 2008)

Well I'm still busy, tried to work Rob and now he's got few hundred dollars worth of my materials at his house, won't answer his phone . So the Rob guy to all who see don't use him unless you're ontop and at the job with him. 
And him and his guy cant install ceiling fans with a crap. Have on that's not wired right and we've gotta take it down and do it right.


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

mrwigglezdj said:


> Well I'm still busy, tried to work Rob and now he's got few hundred dollars worth of my materials at his house, won't answer his phone . So the Rob guy to all who see don't use him unless you're ontop and at the job with him.
> And him and his guy cant install ceiling fans with a crap. Have on that's not wired right and we've gotta take it down and do it right.


How does one incorrectly install a ceiling fan? It's 3 wires and 2 a few screws....


----------



## grassbed hunter (Apr 6, 2008)

still waiting on a call i sent u a pm and i never heard from u let me know if u still need help i am ready to go u would not be having all this trouble if u had just hired me


----------



## robbiewoodcutter (Jun 30, 2011)

ok lets level this playing field a little brandon aka mr wiggles .first thing is your the one in the wrong here .you worked me for three days ,my first day i installed a french door and some fans for you.they seemed to work fine for me.second day i worked for you inever heard from you until 8 that night,waited on materials all day,so nothing got done, third dayyou answered your phone at 12 in the after noon.still not getting the right materials.then you call me when i dont go back the fourth daywanting to know where im at.im sorry i thought you might have figured me out as a guy who didnt want to worm for you because you are a shady person.another thing ,you dont tell someone you have other crews depending on me to get my job done so you can make payroll for them,that was the major flag for me.so you can dog me out all yo u want to my feeling wwould be hurt if i knew you were a descent person.but your not .if anybody wants to work for this guy you will be volunteering your time ans skills you might as well stay home or go fishing. and grass bed hunter im glad you called and got the heads up on ole mr wiggles his name fits him cause in my book hes a worm!!!


----------



## robbiewoodcutter (Jun 30, 2011)

and i was also wondering when was i going to fill out a application and tax papers ,i wouldnt let someone work on my job unless they where covered by workmans comp.so now who is shady ?working or working someone without workmans comp is a felony in the state of florida.better get right mr wiggles


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

This is why I only take on the work I can handle myself. Anybody worth a crap is already out doing it on their own and their price reflects it. 

And yes it is his responsibility to check you workers comp/exemption, however working with out one or the other will get you a stop work order and a minimum fine of $1000.


If you need someone and don't mind paying for it I may be able to help you out.


And yes I'm an LLC with a workers comp exemption


----------

